# Any Outlander series fans?



## Ameriscot (Mar 3, 2016)

Season 2 returns in April.  Anyone watch?  Any of the book readers annoyed that they sometimes divert so far from the books?  

In June I'll be in an area where some of season 1 was filmed and plan to talk my hubby and sister into passing through a couple of villages where they filmed (they still look like 18th century!).  

https://www.visitscotland.com/see-do/attractions/tv-film/outlander/

Tourism has increased due to the Outlander series and there are companies who give tours of the sites.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 3, 2016)

I love the series. Sometimes I do wish they would stay a little closer to the book version of events.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 3, 2016)

I got very annoyed at them not sticking closer to the books, but the series is good anyway and I'll continue to watch.  The casting has been excellent so far.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 3, 2016)

Heck yes! 

I have also met Diana Gabaldon,just boasting! Lol

I will be watching!


----------



## Cookie (Mar 3, 2016)

I read some of the books, but got burned out of them, unfortunately have not seen the tv show, due to lack of television. If it comes on netflix sometime, then I'll watch it, maybe.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 3, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> Heck yes!
> 
> I have also met Diana Gabaldon,just boasting! Lol
> 
> I will be watching!



So has my stepdaughter.  Got a book autographed for me.  I always seem to miss her when she's here!


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 3, 2016)

Cookie said:


> I read some of the books, but got burned out of them, unfortunately have not seen the tv show, due to lack of television. If it comes on netflix sometime, then I'll watch it, maybe.



I found some of the books hard to get through but stuck with them and glad I did. 

I doubt it will ever be on Netflix.  I have to watch on Amazon Prime.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 3, 2016)

I didn't like who they had cast Claire in the begining,I thought she was more on the blonde side.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 3, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> I didn't like who they had cast Claire in the begining,I thought she was more on the blonde side.



I thought they cast Claire perfectly.  She was described as dark haired in the books with eyes the colour of whisky - although this actress has the wrong colour eyes.  Jamie is well cast as well although I imagined him as tougher looking.  But this Jamie is gorgeous so I'm not complaining!

Sam Heughan (Jamie) does a lot of hiking for charity.  Hmm....I should do more hiking..... 

Not sure about the ones they've cast as Roger and Brianna.  Will wait and see.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 3, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> I thought they cast Claire perfectly.  She was described as dark haired in the books with eyes the colour of whisky - although this actress has the wrong colour eyes.  Jamie is well cast as well although I imagined him as tougher looking.  But this Jamie is gorgeous so I'm not complaining!
> 
> Sam Heughan (Jamie) does a lot of hiking for charity.  Hmm....I should do more hiking.....
> 
> Not sure about the ones they've cast as Roger and Brianna.  Will wait and see.



Yes,no complaints on Jamie,lol
I thought he would be bigger in size but hey what do I know,lol


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 3, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> Yes,no complaints on Jamie,lol
> I thought he would be bigger in size but hey what do I know,lol



I think he's about 6'3" but since the actress playing Claire is tall he doesn't look as big.  I know they have him doing serious weight lifting so he'll be very muscular and bulky.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 3, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> I think he's about 6'3" but since the actress playing Claire is tall he doesn't look as big.  I know they have him doing serious weight lifting so he'll be very muscular and bulky.



I love the show,the scenery. Is beautiful.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 3, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> I love the show,the scenery. Is beautiful.



It's gorgeous here!  I've read about a lot of people who say they didn't realize Scotland was so gorgeous.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 3, 2016)

Just did a quick search of Outlander tours.  There were a couple of them running well before there was even a tv series, but now there are a LOT.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 3, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Just did a quick search of Outlander tours.  There were a couple of them running well before there was even a tv series, but now there are a LOT.



Scotland,England,Ireland,Italy
Would be my dream destinations to visit.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 3, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> Scotland,England,Ireland,Italy
> Would be my dream destinations to visit.



I can recommend all 4!  I love France and Belgium as well.


----------

